# Cantautori et smilia



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

L'altra sera sono andato al concerto di Finardi.
Era un cantautore di cui mi ero scordato un po' l'esistenza, ma è stato un grande.
Tre canzoni mi hanno colpito del suo repertorio, in particolare.
"Scimmia", tratto dal capolavoro Diesel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd94uY-NIp4


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra sera sono andato al concerto di Finardi.
> Era un cantautore di cui mi ero scordato un po' l'esistenza, ma è stato un grande.
> Tre canzoni mi hanno colpito del suo repertorio, in particolare.
> "Scimmia", tratto dal capolavoro Diesel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd94uY-NIp4


Piace molto anxhe a me


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

"La storia di Franco" è struggente. Dedicato a un suo amico. A me fa piangere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KVLQ7oPfVs


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

"Cadere, sognare". Nulla da aggiungere.
Quante volte abbiamo sognato di cadere? 
Ma nella realtà quando invece cadiamo, cosa sogniamo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSSsmTHVopU


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Roberto Durkovic non lo conosce nessuno, o quasi.
Da anni si accompagna con un un gruppo di musicisti della Romania.
I suoi concerti sono un misto di jazz zigano e cantautorato accostabile alla migliore tradizione italiana.
E poi è un amico.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SbQaFkoRTs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSE0GekNj1s


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Faust'o alias Fausto Rossi ebe un discreto successo nel 1979, in piena era punk italiana.
Poi cadde nel dimenticatoio.
Ecco un suo brano. Allegro, eh! ma ascoltatevi anche gli altri.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp3HlkBK-xQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4cBoBPMZyA


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunori Sas mi fa morire. Soprattutto in questo video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6vTkbd-xsw


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Dimenticatissimo, Leano Morelli. Qui con "Se un giorno non mi amassi più"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qP2PpVC6vk


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Walter Foini, 1977. "Compro tutto" ebbe un buon successo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ZOpWohHpE


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Herbert Pagani. Fu un grande. I suoi testi erano bellissimi. Anche lui era una bella persona.
Fu anche l'autore del testo di Teorema, che tutti attribuiscono a Ferradini.
Qui con la più celebre ma anche le altre vanno ascoltate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs151wPoX6g


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Una canzone di una tristezza assoluta. Ma specchio dei tempi in cui fu scritta.
Enzo Jannacci.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mun8a8ItyVA


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

l'albergo a ore di pagani è una delle canzoni più tristi che abbia mai ascoltato...è morto di leucemia.
mi viene da piangere


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Toni Bruna Formigole
(falegname di professione)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSf7BRAS0NE


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Roberto Vecchioni
"Il capolavoro".
Io il testo non l'ho mai capito.
E' la storia di un drogato, di un malato terminale o...?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB5xsUNF5Sg


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Donatella Rettore, "Padre non piangere" 1977
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J7JTnR9pvE


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Pierangelo Bertoli
"Al centro del fiume"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtV79tlwBLI


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

ANgelo Branduardi
"ninna nanna"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUystgrFziQ


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Mango nel 1976 cantava
"Se mi sfiori"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvJnrtU0W54


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Bisogna arrivare alla fine per capirla. Canzone amara. Come amaro sa essere Jannacci.
"Hai pensato mai"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8pGCkkABt0


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Progressive.
Ma vediamo se riconoscete le due voci...
IL VOLO
Canzone del nostro tempo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLUqNP9yLt0


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

Ma che è tutta sta sfiga e tutta insieme?


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

è tutta mattina che lavoro con sade e nora in sottofondo....che languore uao


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è tutta sta sfiga e tutta insieme?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqblcCSzEoQ


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Califano. Tutto il resto è noia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJE7sRdLzhk


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Un momento di humour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_YU3QjlPck


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Vabbè, non è italiano. Gainsbourg.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXTdV3ClK_U


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Goran Kuzminac Ehi ci stai?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU2UnDSg1BM


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Gaber Cerco un gesto naturale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_e0TO28dg


----------

